# Sapphire Rad. 9800 - kein Bild



## Diddle (8. April 2005)

hab mir die AGP Sapphire Radeon 9800 pro 256MB zugelegt.
Kann die Karte aber leider nicht Installieren.
Die Karte hat einen eigen Stromanschluss.
Hab die Karte in den Steckplatz gesteckt, das eigene Stromkabel über 
das DVD-Laufwerk zwischen gesteckt. Pc eingeschaltet, normal hochgefahren,
Treiber und sonstige Software installiert, Pc neu gestartet, und da hab ich 
ein schwarz-weißes Bild. 

Mein Rechner:
Intel P3 1000 mhz
256 MB
MD 2001 (Asus OEM - vermutlich CUV4X-CME), Chipsatz VIA Apollo Pro 133A,
µ-ATX-Formfaktor

Netzteil Delta elecronics 200MHZ

Bitte um Hilfe

mfg Diddle


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. April 2005)

Also falls die Angabe deines Netzteils richtig ist (200 Watt übrigens nicht Hertz  ),ist das Netzteil definitiv zu schwach,du wirst dir wohl oder übel ein neues kaufen müssen oder Graka zurückgeben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Meine Radeon 9600 hat keinen extra Stromanschluss, ich musste trotz 350 Watt ein neues Netzteil kaufen weil sie beim Zocken von Doom 3 zu heiss wurde und abgestuerzt ist.
Ich konnte das Problem auch umgehen indem ich den Rechner offen liess, aber das ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.
Also ich denk mal, Dein Netzteil wird echt aus allen Wolken fallen bei Der GraKa und foermlich aechzen.


----------



## Gudy (10. April 2005)

mhh aber erwarte nicht das die 9800 bei dir sehr viel rausholen kann, denn 1000Mhz sind etwas wenig für die, das doppelte sollte es schon sein!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Und was mehr Speicher waere auch nicht schlecht wuerd ich sagen.


----------



## Diddle (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

beim Netzteil würd ich gerne das nehmen:

http://www.silentmodz.de/shop/de_DE/produkt/id_is_146_and_Enermax_EG375AX-VEG_SFMA_Noisetaker.html

Und später würd ich mir noch ein Board ( P4P800, 3Giga, 1054 MB ) zulegen.

Was ich mich jetzt nur noch frage :
Ist das neue Netzteil mit meinem jetzigen Board (Asus Med 2001) kompatible und das Netzteil auch nicht zu überdimensioniert, so das Prob. auftauchen können?
Es hat denke ich ATX


----------



## Diddle (19. April 2005)

Hallo nun hab ich von Enermax ein Netzteil mit 375 W, eingebaut, 
Grafikkarte eingebaut und Treiber inst., alles ganz normal. 
Dann lass ich wie vorgeschrieben den Rechner neu starten fährt auch ganz normal bis zum Zeitpunkt wo man die ganzen Programme sieht hoch , Monitor schaltet sich auf Stand by, und dann seh ich lauter dicke schwarz-weiße Balken. 
Die GraKa hatte ich bei einem Kumpel schon ausprobiert und sie hat Funktioniert. 

PLEASE HELLLLP   

Diddle


----------

